# GOP Rep Introduces National Concealed Carry Reciprocity On Day One of New Congress



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

:vs_rocking_banana: Strike while the iron is hot!

GOP Rep Introduces National Concealed Carry Reciprocity On Day One of New Congress - Breitbart


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Excellent! Let's hope it goes somewhere.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice,,,, but I doubt it will pass.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

John Galt said:


> Nice,,,, but I doubt it will pass.


I think it's going to be a battle. You can bet CA, NY and NJ will fight it tooth and nail.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It should be relatively easily. Even if a single Dem does not vote for it, it can still be passed. With that said, I can promise you that you will have more than a handful of Dems voting to support. Watch and see folks. Watch and see.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Since pretty much every state has some form of concealed carry it would open up a options when I travel north of VA.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It would be great if it's passed , I think it will pass .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

it'll never ever pass in such a simplified form - for one thing individual state's rights are being over ridden by more Fed oversite and rules - reciprocity is now granted usually by comparing the permitting process - gun safety classes and background cheks - wayyyyy tooooo many differences right now between the highs and lows to get universal acceptance ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> *it'll never ever pass in such a simplified form - for one thing individual state's rights are being over ridden by more Fed oversite and rules *- reciprocity is now granted usually by comparing the permitting process - gun safety classes and background cheks - wayyyyy tooooo many differences right now between the highs and lows to get universal acceptance ....


That is what was said about the Constitution.....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

There are no caveats included in marriage certificates, . . . good in one state, . . . good in all.

Samo-samo for driver's licenses, . . . birth certificates, . . . ad infinitim, . . . ad nauseum, . . . 

CCW should be the same, . . . good in one state, . . . good in all, . . . and NY, Chicago, and Kali can just suck it up and be mad, . . . the rest of us don't care any more, . . . they have had their own way for far too long as it is.

Besides that, . . . I'd pay $20 to be at an adjoining table where Boxer, Pelosi, Clinton, Feinstein, and the Obamas were having dinner the evening that Trump signs it and it becomes THE LAW of the land.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> it'll never ever pass in such a simplified form - for one thing individual state's rights are being over ridden by more Fed oversite and rules - reciprocity is now granted usually by comparing the permitting process - gun safety classes and background cheks - wayyyyy tooooo many differences right now between the highs and lows to get universal acceptance ....


Agreed. Here in GA an person with no major convictions turns 18 and can go to the sheriff's dept; apply and receive a permit with no gun class ect. Some states will never accept that. We have a history of allowing the states determine 90% of the their resident's gun rights.... I don't see that changing fast.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

As much as I would like to see it happen it is still federal control. I am a firm believer in states rights. If CA, NY and other states vote for idiot lawmakers and laws, that's their right. Me, I moved to Texas for a reason. This is one of them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great news. Thanks.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> it'll never ever pass in such a simplified form - for one thing individual state's rights are being over ridden by more Fed oversite and rules - reciprocity is now granted usually by comparing the permitting process - gun safety classes and background cheks - wayyyyy tooooo many differences right now between the highs and lows to get universal acceptance ....


There is this little clause in the second amendment that says "to keep and bear arms" which means carry it doesn't say with the the permission of the government.

So any laws that say anything other than this are null and void from their inception.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken I think they signed this law already on September 17, 1787....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

6811 said:


> If I'm not mistaken I think they signed this law already on September 17, 1787....


But it was in the late 1800's and early 1900's when gun control started. It has been growing since. The govt was granted few rights to govern and has extended it's reach by way of the interstate commerce act. And how they have stretched that. This country was formed by people being tired of the control of a central government yet, here we are again.

I'm a firm believer in the Constitution but part of that is the 10th Amendment. Each state has the right to decide issues for itself.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> There are no caveats included in marriage certificates, . . . good in one state, . . . good in all.
> Dwight


It has only been since June 2015 that a certificate issued in one state was recognized in all the other states. Many states did not recognize same sex marriages before then others did. The last to not recognize a marriage certificate between someone with dark skin and someone with a light skin tone was Virginia in 1967.

Should the Supreme Court rule to eliminate a federal civil right to marraige we will again return to a situation in which some states recognize a certificate issued by other states but not all.

I am not for gay marraige so I did not marry a man I am however for Life , Liberty and the Pursuit of Happiness for all of my fellow Americans. I oppose Laws that impose a restriction on a subgroup of citizens. A citizen is a citizen .

To the bill that was proposed I do not think it will pass but it does seem like if you have complied with background checks and training requirements in your home state you should be able to have your weapon with you as you travel in other states.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm not in favor of the Feds passing a law to force states to accept each other's CCL permits. I believe in state's rights too much. What I do NOT believe in is state's overriding the rights we as citizens have that are recognized by the US Constitution.

What I AM in favor of is the Feds revoking all Federal laws that violate the 2nd Amendment, and then using the Supremacy clause to invalidate all State laws that violate the 2nd amendment.

If that were done (yes, I know it's fantasy land in this political climate), then there would be no need for CCL permits, since the 2nd Amendment would be the only "permit" needed.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It's about time that they grew a spine, and acted like men. Here is hoping that they go for it, and shove a lot of good laws down the throats, of the Democrat/Commie bastards.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> it'll never ever pass in such a simplified form - for one thing individual state's rights are being over ridden by more Fed oversite and rules - reciprocity is now granted usually by comparing the permitting process - gun safety classes and background cheks - wayyyyy tooooo many differences right now between the highs and lows to get universal acceptance ....


Illinois has reciprocal ccw with Rhode Island and Hawaii only. If the law is passed it will be taken to the Supreme Court by some of the States. I am torn on this issue. I do think there should be able to use my ccw in all of the States, but then States rights comes into the issue. I tend to lean towards the 2nd Amendment taking priority, but I'm not a lawyer.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Egyas said:


> I'm not in favor of the Feds passing a law to force states to accept each other's CCL permits. I believe in state's rights too much. What I do NOT believe in is state's overriding the rights we as citizens have that are recognized by the US Constitution.
> 
> What I AM in favor of is the Feds revoking all Federal laws that violate the 2nd Amendment, and then using the Supremacy clause to invalidate all State laws that violate the 2nd amendment.
> 
> If that were done (yes, I know it's fantasy land in this political climate), then there would be no need for CCL permits, since the 2nd Amendment would be the only "permit" needed.


Well said and I agree.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have the luxury of being able to carry just about anywhere under Leosa (everyone should be able to IMO.). The Tennessee legislature just passed a law that retired Officers can pay $100.00 for a lifetime CCW. I would almost rather do that than deal with the annual training that LEOSA requires.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I live in Delaware where it's not the easiest thing to a CCW license, you have to jump through many hoops. Also I'm next door to communist MD & NJ with NY close by. I think this is a great step in the right direction & sure hope it can pass. Get caught with one hollow point bullet in your car in NJ & you will go to jail...you don't need a gun. I've carried for so long sometimes I forget it's there & have to admit that I have ventured into MD on several occasions with my firearm..not a good feeling. This law would stop this nonsense.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Finally Texas is talking constitutional carry. I wonder how long this will take?


----------

